# recent college graduate



## kimsellbank (Sep 29, 2008)

I am recent college graduate with limited work experience, can I still get a pharmaceutical sales job?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Recent college graduate in what field? Where are you from? A little more information will help you get a more useful response.


----------



## sunset70 (May 26, 2009)

Try looking in the local job websites to see what the market is like?


----------

